# Purchasing from Victpower Technology



## geonical (Mar 23, 2012)

I have tried to purchase A123 Modules from China
Look out !!!
Learning by reading ->->->

25.04.2012 / 12:28 by geonical
PI from ShenZhen Victpower Technology Co.,Ltd
Ship to: geonical
Item: 42s3p Original A123 LiFePO4 Battery Module
Qty: 3
Unit: Pack (in wooden boxes)
Goods price :1600 USD
Total: 4800 USD
Shipping: EX WORK
Payment: T/T 50% Advance + Balance on collection

25.04.2012 / 14:09 by xin wang <[email protected]>
We just can accept 100% payment in advance ,ship then ....this is company regulation ,not from mine

25.04.2012 / 14:17 by geonical
Good new partnership (as we are at the moment) must be based on honesty and reliability... Right ?
So...no problem, please let me know, when the modules are ready for shipment.
Your company will get total amount of 4800 USD by Lightning Money Transfer the same day.
Very important:
Don´t forget to send me some photos from the Modules fixed in the wooden box (Need for my German Insurance Company)
Don´t forget the dimensions of the wooden boxes LxWxH (Need for shipping collector)

26.04.2012 / 04:29 by xin wang <[email protected]>
Now we will tell about the BMS news of 42s3p module
The 42s3pmodule is not including BMS, other type(28S3P 7S3P 1S1P) contain BMS 
So,do u stilll need complete the order or not ??
We are gonna wait for ur reply

26.04.2012 / 07:52 by geonical
Dear Xin Wang,
only some days ago, you have offered me complete modules shown by attached pictures.
On these pictures the 42s3p modules were complete.
If you have opened the modules in your factory and removed the cover plates, I cannot use your modules in my cars.
So think about what you are doing now.
Waiting for your reply,

26.04.2012 / 07:59 by xin wang <[email protected]>
No, who said we have opended it and removed the cover plates..
The 42s3p original products no BMS , ..Yes, i offered u that attached pics 
They are complete, but inside no BMS, not takend away from inside by us ...
Pls dony misunderstanding ..
I have told all customers, not all types conatain BMS,i .e.it's 42s3p 
Of course, it's up to you , im gotta say clearly to our products
We are gonna wait for ur reply
Im sorry ... now we already didnt have stock of 42S3P modules ,just got the news from our warehouse

26.04.2012 / 08:29 by geonical
Dear Xin Wang,
Please make some photos from ALL SIDES of the 3 packs 42S3P.
So I can see what I will get.
That is the best way to clear all misunderstanding.

26.04.2012 / 10:30 by xin wang <[email protected]>
Im sorry ... now we already didnt have stock of 42S3P modules ,just got the news from our warehouse
Sorry .....im not intentionally............now stock (7s3p 1s1p 28s3p)
Best Regards
xin wang

26.04.2012 / 11:20 by geonical
Dear Xin Wang,
I really hope for you that you are not involved in such kind of dangerous business practice by Victpower Technology Co., Ltd.
Only a 1 hour ago you told me, that my ordered 42S3P modules doesn´t have BMS.
And now, this nearly pre-paid modules - worth 4.800 USD - are suddenly vanished as if by magic.
I will give you -resp. Victpower- a last change to comply my order.

26.04.2012 / 11:27 by xin wang <[email protected]>
Im really sorry , it;s not my fault..and not intentionally neither Im not kidding with you
..if now have ,why dont sell then ...
What if u paid 4800USD to us..now suddenly no stock...what should i do then ??
Any suggestions????
Best Regards
xin wang

26.04.2012 / 12:01 by geonical
Dear Xin Wang,
Dealing is based on fixed contracts between Vendor and Buyer.
If Victpower insist on Pre-Paid in a contract, there MUST NEVER been
"SUDDENLY NO GOODS, SORRY" on the vendors side.
Be very careful what you are telling in future !!!

26.04.2012 / 13:11 by xin wang <[email protected]>
Dear geonical
Thanks for ur reminding and guiding
We will improve our shortage.......
I remember that u need large quantity A123 20AH single cells
Now any news ????no need at present ????
Actually i hope that u can still believe them, especially should trust me
We are gonna wait for ur reply
Best Regards


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Typical for my dealings with China actually. Same story with just about every vendor.... they're not actually in the same location as the goods, and can't get pictures, stock status, dimensions.... and they ONLY take wire transfer. The products are sometimes not as "pictured" and sometimes goods pictured are older goods and they ship a newer model with different specs!

I'd be careful though, I backed out of buying from them.... no pictures no dimensions no warranty, no thanks.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I am in a deal now. I will reveal the details when it is over. I hope for a good ending...for both my and their sakes....as they were (maybe still) a good company.

Miz


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Miz, any updates?


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> I am in a deal now. I will reveal the details when it is over. I hope for a good ending...for both my and their sakes....as they were (maybe still) a good company.
> 
> Miz


I see how several posters have stated quality and deliver issues with this company. I have question. Did you purchase from them ? Did you use aliexpress as spec search for the product you wanted.? I notice they still list there.


----------



## Fortion (Sep 12, 2013)

I have learned through experience that whenever it comes to the china market,either you send a friend to see the goods you are ordering or you go yourself if you are ordering in bulk.....some vendors do exploit the market and misquote quality alot


----------

